# Swing Bike



## reeducado2003 (Oct 18, 2016)

This is my toy.




Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Connor (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice!  I have a green one. 
-Connor


----------



## reeducado2003 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks, I use to have a green one like 28 years ago, but the one without the chainguard. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------

